# 1971 PL521 Pickup



## Jim O (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
I joined this site to see if I can interest anyone who might like to buy my dads old Datsun 1600 pickup, or send me in the right direction.

It was running up to about three years ago, I just pushed it in the garage an there it sits.

Well as time goes by an with good intentions to fix it, well thats another long story.

Thanks guys, if anyone is interested I can post some pictures.

Jim O


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Pictures, details and price are all good things to list. You might also try selling it on Ebay or Craig's list.


----------

